# my teacher haters my guts(he likes everybody else just hates me(



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok, so my math class this semester has been a nightmare. my math teacher is one of those guys that favors the kids that are SMART rather than the people who work the hardest and still dont do as well. i am the latter. the guy ignores me in class, rolls his eyes when i ask questions, and when i go to see him for extra help he gives me attitude. one time i went to talk to him and i was in the middle of talking and another teacher came up and he said HEY LINDA WHATS up. so linda said i hope im not interrupting. he said no its fine, and they talked for 5 minutes. then she said at the end of their convo..im sorry i interrupted. he whispered something that i couldnt discern,but i could tell he as saying something really rude about me.

the guy says im argumentive, and he made fun of me to my peers, saying i would argue with a wall also.

i finally decided i should stand up for myself. which is a positive step for anyone with SA. when he kept ignoring e in class, i seeked him out during office hours. i went to him and he claimed his hours were gone turning me away. i said sir, i feel like you always blow me off. he said i better leave. i said i pay a lot for this class sir. he said to leave again. i said you dont realize how hard i try, and you just treat me like dirt. he said if i didnt leave he would call CAmPUS POLICE ON ME!!! so i left...almost crying lol...

because of the teacher hating me i dont even bother studying for the test. i know people say its against the law for a teacher to grade someone low based on hating them, but thats bullcrap. if a teacher wants to do something to my grade they will do it. they will find a way. he can take it out in participation points even.

as a result, i totally bombed my test on thursday. i knew absolutely nothing. not only that but im sure he will be VERY harsh on my grading and take points off for what i do klnow.

my dad is so upset with me, because he funds my education. and im failing. im not doing well in my chem class either but thats not the teachers fault they like me.


should i drop the class? its mandatory for my major. i have three options. not drop even though i prob got like a 30 on the test...drop the class and take it over the summer with a different teacher.....or just change majjors. im considering them all especially since i hate this major. but the majors i like like social science and psychology dont lead to jobs after graduating. ill be working at mcdonads.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

hmmmmmm....teachers are often worse than the students in college. The students are well-behaved but the teacher is often rude, sarcastic, with a two-faced personality. They got the job with this dripping charm then they lash out on the students, no accountability for it, as the students are too young often to know how to complain when its justified. 

To answer your question? Stick with the major that you are in but take the classes over if you need to. Maybe ratemyprofessor.com can help you find good teachers. Get books on assertiveness and read them everyday even if you dont' feel like it. Read it over and over with a dull attention span, it will start to stick. At least it will make you mentally tougher to just respond in a normal way which is assertiveness too. It doesn't always mean to confront people, but to function. That's how I look at it although others may see it differently. Try to learn to ACT with friendlier signals too. There are some good audiobooks at places like Kinkos and Staples and bookstores on giving good signals. Just decide you are going to put on a good act.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

What one teacher thinks of you is not important, once you are done with his class you likely won't ever see him again. Whether you should drop the class or not, depends upon whether you think you can meet your expectations for the class. 
Talking with your school advisor would be a good idea. The teacher seems awful from the way you describe him in your post. Maybe some pressure from the superiors (with the help of your advisor) would bring him in line.


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi

I'm sorry to hear you're having some troubles

I really have no idea about your situation but here are some things to consider:

- Do you ask questions during lectures? Maybe you don't realise that you might be asking questions at an inappropriate time and this could irritate your professor

- Your professor said that you "could argue with a brick wall" - Maybe when you ask your professor a question and he is explaining, if you don't agree with his explanation maybe say "I'm sorry, I don't understand what you're saying" and maybe give an explanation of what you were thinking. It seems like he perceives you asking him questions as your arguing with him

If I were you I would think about going to your professor during office hours and say that you are sorry or regret what happened the last time you went to his office, that you are a dedicated student and would like resolve any problems. 

If he is a just a nasty person or if you think that you are being discriminated against, I would talk to a counsellor at your university for some advice. 

Alternatively, try to make some smart friends in your class and forget about your professor and/or ask an academic from the School of Mathematics if they could help you. I'm sure you'd find one who would be glad to help and chances are if your professor really is a dickhead that they might dislike him too 


Don't let this hurt your education. You deserve better. You bombed one test, so what? There will be a lot more assessments in the future, I'm sure. If your university is like mine, you could talk to a counsellor, explain the situation and apply for "special consideration" (or whatever it is called) for your last exam.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^Some professors are two-faced, literally. They can turn on and turn off the charm at will. It's something you have to learn to bear with and let it not bother you.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

well i always go to ratemyprofessor.com, and ive had 3 math classses before this one, and my previous math teachers were great. i still say hi to them in the halls when i see them.
this guy got excellent ratings on ratemyprofessor, and a lot of the kids love him. i thought he was pretty cool the first day as well. another thing i didnt mention is he walks around and talks to us while we take the test. *which is strange as well) i wa son prob 11 where we had a graph of a function and we needed to write the formula. it said SHOW ALL WORK. so i thought it was one of those easy formulas where you just put the factored intercepts. so i said sir i did this in my head what work is there to show? he said i cant help. then he goes to other peoples and says you guys got the hang of it!! you couldnt do that in your head right??? and said that a good three to five times. so basically making fun of me!

do you think if i went to another teacher and asked to switch to their class they would let me? i mean i think its impossible since itook a test already, and have had quizzes and projects?

although when i had my fight with him he said...if you dont like me professor schmidt is teaching as welll...



oh and i made friends with a smart group of 5 kids in this class.


ONE MORE THING I THINK HE DID IINTENTIONALLY IS THIS... i show up to EVERY CLASS, but one day i couldnt get there due to snow. and on that day we were having two quizzes. i emailed him about it. well a few of my friends i just mentioned said that he gave everyone 100s for showing up that day.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

This sounds a bit over the top and exaggerated. I can't imagine something like this happening to me. Professors in my uni know they are accountable and have to do a good job because there are many channels to complain.


But if you are telling the truth and not blowing things out of proportion, I would advise you to maybe write a letter to or make an appointment with the dean of your faculty. The dean is that professor's superior so when the dean speaks, this guy will listen. You pay good money to go to those courses, and when you need help you need help, don't roll over for anyone.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with the people before me. I think if you really feel this way you should go above him and report him for this. It could mess up your whole academic career.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stick with the major.
Find out if he is doing this to anyone else.
The people he spoke to about you - get names. They would be able to support any claim you have.
Go to the Dean or a counselor in the Department.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Can you drop the class without it showing an F on your transcript? I dropped a class once before the deadline and a W showed up on my transcript that didn't count against my GPA. I would drop the class, and then take it in the summer with a different professor. I feel you are in a losing battle with this bozo, and you would be better off to get the heck away from him. Also, after dropping the class I would go to the Dean to let them know what is going on.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> ONE MORE THING I THINK HE DID IINTENTIONALLY IS THIS... i show up to EVERY CLASS, but one day i couldnt get there due to snow. and on that day we were having two quizzes. i emailed him about it. well a few of my friends i just mentioned said that he gave everyone 100s for showing up that day.


i can drop it with a W. if i decide to drop i will stay in the class until the deadline in april so i can atleast learn the material so im not seeing it for the first time when i decide to take it in the summer,.

but i really wanted to take calculus in the summer. i am in precalculus now.

i stayed after to talk to him today, and he yelled at me lecturing me on how i am the most disrespectful student hes met i n18 years. he said his collegues were amazed at my level of disrespect. i said sorry cause its not good to have the teacher mad....

i got a 54 on my test. i have no idea wether he graded my paper unfairly due to personal dislike, but i honestlly expected even less than that so i was happy LOL.

but obviously i am still paranoid he took more points off of my test than everyone elses. but iam still going to work hard and try to get a c at least.

he also said i did not get a zero on one of the quizzes i missed and he would randomly let me make it up which i was glad about. but he didnt say what i would get on the other quiz. and he marked me as late today and took off points cause i was 5 mins late..i went o dunkin donuts for breakfast,but i gueess thats fair.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I had a problem with the professor and TA in an important class in college. They made it impossible for me to get a good grade. I managed to get out of the semester with a C. I suppose I could have complained to the dean. But my experience with complaining is that you get told it's your own faullt. That makes it worse. Better to just transfer to another class if you can. That W sounds good to me.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

You said that his colleagues agreed with him? Is there something that we are missing? From your side of the story it seems like you have done nothing wrong. Maybe you could talk to the colleagues that he mentioned. Maybe they could let you know why he dislikes you and maybe they could talk to him on your behalf. Maybe you are doing something unintentionally. As others have mentioned, you need to go to the dean.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

no, the dean wont help. the professor will win. i will just stick it out.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

what!? These things happen, you need to talk to the dean. Just talk to them, it won't hurt. That is what the deans are for. Talk to someone! An academic adviser, another teacher, someone! Seriously, talk to one of the teachers that you like!


----------



## Damm (Jan 18, 2010)

Similar thing happened to me. I just dropped the course and retook it again with another prof. Went very well the 2nd time.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Maybe talking to the dean will help. But I always worry about that kind of thing making you look like even more of a troublemaker. The idea of just dropping the class and taking it again with a different prof might be best.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

scarpia said:


> Maybe talking to the dean will help. But I always worry about that kind of thing making you look like even more of a troublemaker. The idea of just dropping the class and taking it again with a different prof might be best.


I think you better just drop the class and take it with someone else in the summer. I am afraid if you talk to the Dean it will make matters worse, because they maybe buddy...buddy with each other. I been in situations like jobs where they never wanted me to be there. I tried everything to get along, but failed. So I just cut my losses and left.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

copper said:


> I think you better just drop the class and take it with someone else in the summer. I am afraid if you talk to the Dean it will make matters worse, because they maybe buddy...buddy with each other. I been in situations like jobs where they never wanted me to be there. I tried everything to get along, but failed. So I just cut my losses and left.


i agree no to talk to the dean. but dont see why you guys think ishould just drop? i mean i think i should try to pass with a c. then i can take calc in the summer atleast. id hate to waste the money on this class, and take it again for even more money this summer. my dad hates me for this right now!


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmm are you sure you're not offending this guy in a way that you are oblivious to?

Here are some examples of way you can offend him:

-Sleeping during his lectures (this is a big no-no, don't do this)

-constantly asking tedious questions that he just answered 10 seconds ago

-talking to someone you know like a companion beside you while he's talking (another big no-no)

-coming to class late all the time and making alot of noise while he's speaking

If not, this is a sticky situation. I think you should just be respectful to him as possible and be quiet as a mouse for the rest of the lectures, try to pass with that C if you can


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I remember one time I was in a class with 40 people in it. During the lecture I was doing some english work. The prof actually called me over after class and told me not to do other work during his lecture. I was sitting my in back and didn't think he would even notice. I never saw him give anyone else a hard time about it when they did the same thing. But I just showed up and sat there after that. Kept my mouth shut and sat there.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i agree no to talk to the dean. but dont see why you guys think ishould just drop? i mean i think i should try to pass with a c. then i can take calc in the summer atleast. id hate to waste the money on this class, and take it again for even more money this summer. my dad hates me for this right now!


Sorry, thought you were flunking. If you can get a C then I would hang in there since the semester is almost over with.


----------

